# fstab --  Inappropriate file type or format



## Goddard (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi 
   I am a newbie! I have used a FreeBSD system for years, but it was built by other.
The last few years it has run on autopilot.

I have put up a new system to be a  smb disk box. The system runs a raid1 on two disks.
It is up and running! However; I get the following message in the daily emails to *root*



```
Disk	status:
Filesystem	Size	Used	Avail	Capacity	Mounted	on
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a	496M	320M	136M	70%	/
devfs	1.0K	1.0K	0B	100%	/dev
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e	496M	14K	456M	0%	/tmp
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f	443G	16G	392G	4%	/usr
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d	2.9G	7.3M	2.6G	0%	/var

fstab:	/etc/fstab:8:	Inappropriate	file	type	or	format
Last	dump(s)	done	(Dump	'>'	file	systems):
```

Any comments would be welcome
Bob


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2011)

It would be nice if you posted your /etc/fstab here (or simply looked at why line 8 appears to be causing problems).


----------



## Goddard (Jan 13, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks,
 Problem solved! I thought line 8 was commented out, I was convinced i had checked the file.

I am sure i will be on this forum again with stupid questions.

Bob


----------

